
Ask HN: How do you learn from mistake after you note it down? - linq936
I have a diary. When I make a mistake in life or at work, I note down what happened and what I should have done. I have been doing this for years.<p>But I found 2 things:
1. I do not regularly re-visit these notes. Even I added some reminder to myself, when it pops, I just click it off. It seems, writing things down is more of taking care of my emotion.<p>2. I make same mistakes again and again. Exactly same? hardly; but I do not see much improvement.<p>Most of the areas are about communication and interaction with others.<p>Any tip?
======
WheelsAtLarge
For each mistake, you need to define a solution that you can use beforehand so
that you don't have to think of a solution when you are faced with a difficult
situation. You need to condense the mistakes into as few words as possible and
broaden each problem so that it's not specific to one situation. Keep a list
of the mistakes you make. Pick one or two and define a solution when you
encounter yourself in the same situation. Review it every day and act on it.
Once you feel satisfied with the results move on to the next. You can't fix
all of them at the same time but you can work on a few at a time. There are no
quick answers. It's a matter of work and time.

Also, see if you can come up with a simple rule that will always help you.
Such as: Excessive Debt is a problem. To fix it, always make sure that you
have enough money to pay for what you want, in cash.

